# Re-heating pot brownie?



## Batmanscavehole (Nov 5, 2013)

Whats up!? This i was given a pot brownie, never had one before so im stoked to eat it later. I asked the guy who made it how long he cooked it for, he said the normal amount of time to make brownies. I had a feeling that wasnt the right way to cook them so here is my question.

Could I put that brownie in the oven and slow cook it? It sounds like it could work, but im no expert.

thanks!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 5, 2013)

You just want the brownie to be warm? 

Then yeah I would place in oven on low temp, until desired warmness is achieved.

Or just eat it. LOL either way mate, try 1/4-1/2 first if your new to it, then see how you feel after an hour and half....then adjust as needed


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 5, 2013)

Listen to FJG, 
Any goodness in the brownie has already been activated.
Like he said, Eat a 1/4-1/2 and wait at least 1.5 hours before ingesting more.
If your first edible is a bad experience then it will leave a bad taste in your mouth!


----------



## Batmanscavehole (Nov 5, 2013)

I just had half a brownie now. Not sure how much the guy put in but he cooked it at a normal time and im reading online that should take atleast 2 hrs. I has confusion! Ill keep you posted! 

Ps there were seeds in it too like a freakin watermelon but hey whateeeeevs


----------

